Ask HN: Do you want an un-vote button? - tejasmanohar
======
yzzxy
Yes. It would be a good way to fix misclicks. However, I would recommend a
quick time-delayed lockout similar to that present for comment editing (or is
that lockout related to child comments? It's never been clear to me). That
would reduce dog-piling effects and would keep votes permanent from a semantic
perspective.

~~~
tejasmanohar
My thoughts exactly. It's not hard incorporate one, not sure why this doesn't
exist yet.

------
stephenr
Better UI/UX around up/down voting would be a better solution

~~~
stephenr
Seriously, someone down voted _this_?

~~~
bbcbasic
It was a mistake

------
SamReidHughes
No. Karma doesn't really matter, so it's not important if you misclick.

~~~
ericfontaine
If karma doesn't matter, then that is an argument for not having up votes for
comments either.

~~~
SamReidHughes
It's not like there aren't other reasons.

------
ericfontaine
unvote would be nice due to misclicks, or fix misunderstandings when initially
reading a comment (e.g. in cases delayed detection of sarcasm.)

